# Interesting Study



## GJ101 (Feb 14, 2016)

Thought you all would find this interesting...

Study: Horseback Riding Linked to Increase in Hormone Levels in the Elderly - Health Fitness Revolution


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Cool. I knew that riding made me happy. I guess it is all that serotonin riding produces. Prozac would be way cheaper, but I think I'll keep the horse.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I am cross posting this to the decrepit riders thread (50 and older) in the Horse Talk section.


----------

